# How do you become a handler?



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I would love to become a handler for shows, but I have no clue on how to do it. Is there classes I have to take? I really know zilch about it. 

If any one knows some one local to Ocala/Dunnellon FL that could help me, if you could PM me, that would be great.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Do you mean for others dogs or your own?


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Other dogs. I can't affored a show prospect at the moment, plus I would rather know what I'm doing before I try it with my own dog.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

You've kind of got that flipped. If anything I would mentor. Probably for years before you can handle, it's not easy or a joke to anyone. $30 a class, two or three days, it gets expensive. You want your dog to finish ASAP. I can almost promise you that no one would hire before you prove yourself. Do you have a breed you like? I know lots goes on in Florida show wise.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

boxerlover876 said:


> You've kind of got that flipped. If anything I would mentor. Probably for years before you can handle, it's not easy or a joke to anyone. $30 a class, two or three days, it gets expensive. You want your dog to finish ASAP. I can almost promise you that no one would hire before you prove yourself. Do you have a breed you like? I know lots goes on in Florida show wise.


As I already said, I know nothing! Thats why I'm trying to learn. I know it costs money I know it's not a joke, or a game, I used to show horses. Horses are nothing like dogs though, so I basicly have to start for the ground up.

Favorite breed is the Afghan Hound, but that probably wouldn't be a good breed to start with


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

It's sort of the same. I'd find a breeder of Afghans, especially for grooming, or a handler in your area. I wouldn't ask at shows specifically because it's quite a hectic time. If there are any clubs located in your area which I below there are, join them. Go to handling classed with the dog you have now just to get used to stacking and gaiting. The AKC website has a search engine for finding clubs, mentors, and handlers.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think there is any afghan breeders any where near me, at least non that I have found. Is there a way to find that? I've looked at the AKC site, but I have a hard time navigating it. :/

I've been watching this guys videos, he seems to have some good tips.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCOk1nbMMQI&feature=channel&list=UL

I wouldn't take my dogs, but I work for a rescue, so I could probably take one of those though.  I'm sure They would love having a big ole mutt in the class


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

You can almost guarantee that no one is going to hire you right out the bat. People don't hire just anybody to show their dogs, they hire proven handlers or people they have known for a while and like their handling style/the way they are with the dogs/etc. 

I have been showing for over 12 years, and I am just now getting people asking what I charge, or they are making plans to send dogs to me, I even have a pro handler friend of mine asking me to help show his dogs if there is a conflict, and I am and have never officially apprenticed under a handler, but that is a good direction to go in. 

Start going to shows and talk to people, build a friend base, ask about handling classes in the area. You could also join a local dog show club, not sure which is closest to you, but JB might. And that's another person you could talk to about all this, at least he is in FL, and you could meet up with him at a future show.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

So would it be best, to take some classes, make friends at shows, and save up to buy my own dog to show, and build up a reputation?

Is there classes for newbies? Like I said the dog world is kinda new to me as far as shows go. I always showed horses, I wanted to show dogs, but my parents didn't have the time or money for me to do both so I chose horses.  

I really want to become a groomer, and I'm working on that, but I'd like to get as much knowlage as I can from all points of the dog world.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes it would be the best way. 

Most handling classes are for beginners, I guess some places may have an advanced class, but the one my kennel club holds is just basically a walk in where you can practice with your dogs, its not a formal class where you learn this one week and learn that another week, but they still tell you if something doesn't look right/etc. 

You are not the only one that started in horses, I know plenty people that started there before switching to dogs.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yes it would be the best way.
> 
> Most handling classes are for beginners, I guess some places may have an advanced class, but the one my kennel club holds is just basically a walk in where you can practice with your dogs, its not a formal class where you learn this one week and learn that another week, but they still tell you if something doesn't look right/etc.
> 
> You are not the only one that started in horses, I know plenty people that started there before switching to dogs.



Thank you so much for the help!

Yeah dogs cost soooooo much less than horses, and you can have dogs in your house


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Find an experienced breeder who shows, or a professional handler who could use an assistant. You will probably start with grunt work - cleaning poop and holding dogs at ringside, but you will learn a lot about the game.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Pawzk9 said:


> Find an experienced breeder who shows, or a professional handler who could use an assistant. You will probably start with grunt work - cleaning poop and holding dogs at ringside, but you will learn a lot about the game.


Sounds a lot like what I do now, Clean poop, and hold dogs. lol I work for a rescue.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I just wanted to update every one.

I got intouch with a FL afghan club, and they are sending my information to a lady in ocala that shows and breeds afghans, and is a member of the parent club! I'm so excited!

They have also put me on the mailing list for there meets, and fun shows! There is one comming up in september!


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

You'll see once you go to a show you become addicted. I know it's been like that for me and I've only been doing it for a year.


----------

